

Radically improving sales with 3 characters and a misspelling - kgermino
http://blog.cubeofm.com/radically-improving-sales-for-high-priced-pro

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1067969>

You probably couldn't have known that, because that submission points here:

[http://maxklein.posterous.com/radically-improving-sales-
for-...](http://maxklein.posterous.com/radically-improving-sales-for-high-
priced-pro)

which then redirects to the one you've submitted. It got 66 comments and 136
points just over a month ago, so it will probably be popular again.

